# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [Srie] The Lost Room

## Yorglaa

Salut,
qui a vu les 3 premier pisodes de Lost Room samedi soir sur M6 ?
Votre avis ?

Perso j'ai trouv vraiment trs bon l'ide de donner une "rle" si important  des objets aussi ordinaires qu'une clef, un peigne ou encore un rveil...

Je trouve que le style est excellent, mme si ce n'est pas sans rappeler "Heroes" dans sa manire de ne rien prsenter  l'avance de la trame narrative et o un des point principaux est de dcouvrir en mme temps que les personnages de quoi il retourne...

----------


## Rayek

J'ai vu les 3 pisodes et j'ai bien apprci, vivement la suite  :;):

----------


## KibitO

On m'en a vaguement parl hier apparemment a a l'air pas trop mal.. Seulement moi le samedi je suis bien souvent ailleurs que devant le poste  ::D:

----------


## nuke_y

Moi je l'ai enregistr et regard Dimanche, a marche aussi  :;): 

Trs bonne srie. En plus il n'y a que 3 pisodes, a nous fera des vacances en comparaison des sries  rallonge. Mme si visiblement la fin de la saison 1 appelle une saison 2 (de ce que j'ai lu), on verra bien.

Sinon pour moi le sujet de cette srie me semble inspir de l'univers medfan.
SPOIL
Cette ide des objets aux pouvoirs magiques, le fait de pouvoir les combiner pour leur apporter plus de pouvoir, cette qute pour les runir tous, tout a me fait beaucoup penser  des rcits de l'univers medfan, voire mme  des jeux (les jeux de Blizzard (Diablo 2, WoW), pour ceux qui connaissent). C'est pas que je critique hein ? Juste qu'en regardant la srie j'avais l'impression de lire un guide pour monter un perso avec les bons objets pour l'optimiser.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Biosox

> Trs bonne srie. En plus il n'y a que 3 pisodes, a nous fera des vacances en comparaison des sries  rallonge. Mme si visiblement la fin de la saison 1 appelle une saison 2 (de ce que j'ai lu), on verra bien.


Je n'ai malheureusement pas vu les 3 pisodes samedi. Va falloir que je loue un DVD s'il existe parce que j'en ai entendu le plus grand bien.

Par contre, de ce que je sais, c'est qu'il y a en tout 6 pisodes, et qu'il n'y en aura normalement pas d'autres, donc peu de risque que a devienne une srie  rallonge.

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Lost_Room

----------


## Yorglaa

J'espre que la fin du 6me pisode sera quand mme "satisfaisante" et pas trop ouverte... genre scnaristes en panne....
Mme si je ne demande pas non plus une fin dfinitive et absolue avec toutes les rponses

----------


## nuke_y

Visiblement la fin de la 6e saison est surprenante, je n'en sais pas plus. Ptet qu'ils vont nous faire une fin du genre "en fait c'est un rve" ou une fin  la code quantum, je sais pas.

----------


## bulbo

J'ai vraiment accroch, tellement que maintenant je ronge mon frein en attendant samedi prochain.

Le seul dfaut de cette srie c'est sa bande annonce, ni ma femme ni moi n'avions envie de regarder de ce qu'on avait vu sur M6, vu qu'il n'y avait rien d'autre on a commenc et .. on a plus dcroch, bien ficel, du rythme, un hro comme je les aime, bref que du trs bon.

Et ce genre de scnar, a pourrait durer 10 saisons qu'on s'ennuierait pas, c'est tellement ouvert..

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## nuke_y

> Et ce genre de scnar, a pourrait durer 10 saisons qu'on s'ennuierait pas, c'est tellement ouvert..


Mais non, m'enfin !  :8O:  Va pas leur donner des ides !  ::roll::

----------


## Yorglaa

faudrais pas trop pousser non plus.
les scnars trop ouvert sont aussi parfois une excuse pour ne pas avoir  finaliser une direction prise par les scnaristes...

----------


## bulbo

Bah mme avec un scenar coinc, genre des rescaps sur une ile bizarre, les scnaristes finissent par faire port-nawak  ::aie:: 

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## Yorglaa

l on est bien d'accord !!!  ::mouarf::

----------


## nuke_y

SPOILER !!
Petit illogisme :
1) Ils disent que les lunettes bloquent l'explosion mais elles arrtent les flammes aussi. Est-ce que ce n'est pas la combustion plutt (sachant que physiquement je ne connais pas de diffrence mais bon...).
2) Quand le flic/docteur mchant pique les lunettes, il se barre en bagnole peinard. Elle tait pas cense ne pas pouvoir dmarrer sa bagnole ?

----------


## bulbo

Rponse au spoiler:
Ils disent bien qu'elles empchent la combustion et non l'explosion.
Apparemment cela ne marche que si on les porte.
Certains objets semblent devoir tre utilis d'une certaine manire pour fonctionner, comme la montre qui cuit les ufs au milieu de son bracelet mais pas les poignets (ce qui est quand mme mieux)

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## nuke_y

Commentaire  la rponse du spoiler
Oui ma copine m'a fait la remarque que le post sur le forum internet disait "En quoi le fait de porter des lunettes empche ma voiture de dmarrer". Dans ce cas effectivement. Par contre je suis quasiment sr que Suzie Kang dit qu'elles empchent l'explosion. Je vrifierais ce soir.

----------


## Yorglaa

mon avis sur le commentaire  la rponse du spoiler ( ::aie:: )
Je ne crois pas non plus que Suzie Kang ait spcifiquement mentionn qu'elles empchent l'explosion AUSSI QUAND ON NE LES PORTE PAS...

----------


## mordrhim

srie bien trouve dans le principe mais ca m'a tout de meme fait penser a un dongeon (pour les roliste)

il ouvre une porte trouve un objet magique et a chaque fois il en trouve un nouveau.

sinon c'est sympa, une ide originale, un jeu d'acteur pas mauvais du tout, des rebondissements interessant.

j'espere que je pourrai regarder la tl samedi (suis invit a manger) T_T ::?:

----------


## Yorglaa

> ...j'espere que je pourrai regarder la tl samedi (suis invit a manger)


Bonne nouvelle :
le magntoscope, le DVD enregistrable et l'enregistreur sur Disque Dur ont t invents !!   :;):

----------


## nuke_y

> srie bien trouve dans le principe mais ca m'a tout de meme fait penser a un dongeon (pour les roliste)


Oui c'est  peu prs ce que je disais dans mon spoiler.

----------


## mordrhim

> Bonne nouvelle :
> le magntoscope, le DVD enregistrable et l'enregistreur sur Disque Dur ont t invents !!


mauvaise nouvelle !
je n'ai pas les sous pour m'en acheter !!
(quoique on verra bien en fait  ::D: )

----------


## nuke_y

J'ai pas tout compris  la fin...  ::koi::

----------


## Yorglaa

pas encore vu...
j'tais absent, donc j'ai enregistr a.

je verrais tout a ces prochains jours...

----------


## Biosox

je les ai regard les 6  la suite ce week-end.
\o/ gnial!

----------


## bulbo

Ca se termine sp quand mme ...

J'espre qu'ils vont remettre le couvert. ils ont de quoi en tout cas .. et si c'etait pour essayer de lancer une srie a partir de a, qu'ils gardent les mme acteurs sinon a va pas le faire a mon avis...

Parce qu'avec la cl qui revient, l'autre qui se prend pour un prophte et le nouvel objet fraichement crer ils ont ouvert la voie a une grosse suite je trouve, un truc qui se rsoudra pas en 6 pisodes..

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## KibitO

::nono::  Spoil !!! J'ai envie de les voir moi.

----------


## bulbo

> Spoil !!! J'ai envie de les voir moi.


La tronche du spoil j'ai du te pourrir les 5 dernires minutes de la srie et je ne cite personne, surtout que les faits en questions ne sont pas exploits et sont surement la pour ouvrir la voie a une suite

[blanc]Si a avait t un truc important comme le costume de cheerleader qui permet la rgnration cellulaire quand on le porte, tu penses bien que j'aurais mis a en blanc  ::aie::  [/blanc]

Bulbo  ::dehors::

----------


## KibitO

Tu vois, tu te gourres encore !

----------


## gege2061

> Ca se termine sp quand mme ...
> 
> J'espre qu'ils vont remettre le couvert. ils ont de quoi en tout cas .. et si c'etait pour essayer de lancer une srie a partir de a, qu'ils gardent les mme acteurs sinon a va pas le faire a mon avis...
> 
> Parce qu'avec la cl qui revient, l'autre qui se prend pour un prophte et le nouvel objet fraichement crer ils ont ouvert la voie a une grosse suite je trouve, un truc qui se rsoudra pas en 6 pisodes..
> 
> Bulbo


C'est clair que pour une srie suitophobe, c'est quand mme trs ouvert comme fin. a ressemble  un pisode pilote divis en 6  ::cfou:: 

Mais a mrite une suite  ::P: 

Note : penser  les revoir j'ai pas t trs attentif sur certains pisodes  ::aie::

----------


## nuke_y

NaaAAAOOOooonnn ! Pas de suite ! M'enfin vous allez me les lostiser ! Dj que y a "lost" dans le titre, que le hro est un croisement entre Jack de Lost et Jack Bauer et que la brune frise il aurait bien voulu prendre Evangeline mais elle tait trop cher alors ils ont pris une brune frise qui ressemble...

Nuke_y, traumatis par Lost, Desperate Housewives et les 4400 ...

----------


## Yorglaa

@Nuke_y
juste pour info, la brune frise elle tait dans "Urgences"... dans les premires saisons

----------


## Raideman

Je profite de ce sujet pour dire qu'apres avoir regard cette srie, je dois dire que je suis agrablement surpris par la qualit de cette production. Je m'attendais  un petit navet ppre pour rouiller dans mon canap, et j'avoue que je me suis laiss prendre  l'histoire (mme si au dbut, j'ai eu peur de la tournure que a pouvait prendre).

A voir donc pour moi  ::):

----------


## Yorglaa

Ay !
ai enfin pu voir les 3 derniers pisodes !
content ! tout bien !!
vraiment bonne srie  mon avis.

Il est certain que la fin laisse la porte ouverte (  ::oops::  )  une ventuelle suite...
spoil
Une suite avec l'autre collectionneur (je sais plus son nom... celui dont le gosse est mort/malade) comme "objet vivant". Puis qu'il n'est pas ressorti de la chambre 9.

Z'en dites quoi ? suite ou pas  votre avis ?

----------


## GrandFather

Franchement, on dirait un pisode mdiocre de La quatrime dimension remasteris en couleurs et tartin sur des dizaines d'heures... En encore dans chaque pisode de "Twilight Zone" il y avait au moins un dnouement, souvent tonnant, l je le sens mal.  ::?: 

Bref, j'ai pas accroch. Peut-tre trop blas par toutes ces sries bases sur un concept unique plutt que sur un rcit et autour duquel les scnaristes brodent en permanence en fonction des chiffres d'audience des derniers pisodes diffuss.

C'est pas trop mal ralis, mais on peut pas dire qu'ils ont gonfl le budget "accessoires"...  ::aie::

----------


## Yorglaa

@GrandFather
Bah j'ai pas l'impression que les scnaristes aient brods en fonction de l'audience (dans le genre "Alias")...

Au contraire, une srie courte de 3 pisodes (6 en Europe) avec une fin qui se suffit  elle mme, mme si elle laisse la possibilit d'une suite... En bref j'ai l'impression que ds le dpart le dbut, le milieu et la fin taient dj connus des scnaristes.

Par contre je veux bien croire que si suite il y a, on va trs vite soit tourner en rond, soit sortir compltement de l'intrigue de base pour aller dans du grand n'importe quoi (cf Lost).

Question subsidiaire : est-ce que quelqu'un sait si l'histoire est tire d'un bouquin ou est-ce totalement invent pour la srie ?

----------


## bulbo

Pour rpondre a ton Spoil Yorglaa:

Je ne pense pas que l'autre collectionneur soit un objet vivant, quand la chambre a t rinitialise, le flic est rest la donc je suppose que c'est lui dsormais l'objet vivant.
Si les gens se rappelle de lui je pense plus que ce n'est pas parce que c'est un objet qu'on l'oublie (les autres objets on a d'ailleurs plutt du mal a les oublier). Je pense que c'est l'vnement qui a crer les objets qui  a supprimer toute trace de l'occupant.
Donc il a surement remplac l'occupant maintenant 'dtruit'..
Comme la cle est revenu je verrais bien des pisodes plus long (genre 1h50) concernant le nouveau propritaire de la cl (un autre a chaque fois par exemple) avec en guest stars rgulire l'ordre, la lgion et le nouvel occupant..

Ca viterait des drives de scnario et pour une fois le hro d'une srie serait un objet (la cl), ce qui tomberait pile poil non ?

Maintenant que tu as vu la fin, tu vois bien que mon spoil initial n'avait rien de critique et que le seul moyen de le comprendre est d'avoir vu la fin..

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## nuke_y

Bonne analyse Bulbo, ta vision d'une suite est viable en effet. Et ils peuvent en faire 40 saisons comme a  ::king::  A voir si c'est intressant par contre  :;):

----------


## Yorglaa

> ...Maintenant que tu as vu la fin, tu vois bien que mon spoil initial n'avait rien de critique et que le seul moyen de le comprendre est d'avoir vu la fin..


heuuu je suis navr, mais je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir critiqu ton (tes) spoils...
tu parles duquels exactement ?

----------


## bulbo

Au temps pour moi c'tait Kibito et pas toi ... je fatigue moi  ::roll:: 

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## Yorglaa

Autre possibilit de suite :
Une autre possibilit serais d'exploiter le coup du prophte... qui, avec ses fanatiques, continuerait  traquer sans relche les objets.
Du coup, notre ami policier tant (possiblement) devenu l'objet vivant, se devra d'user de ses pouvoirs et/ou d'autres objets afin d'chapper  la traque et si possible mettre fin  tout ce bazard...
l aussi a peut durer pas mal de temps !

l aussi c'est juste un avis !

----------


## Yorglaa

Avis  ceux qui ont manqu cette mini-srie, elle repasse  partir de demain (mardi 10 novembre 2009) sur M6

----------

